
Rust in Detail: Writing Scalable Chat Service from Scratch (2015) - ghosthamlet
https://nbaksalyar.github.io/2015/07/10/writing-chat-in-rust.html
======
fafhrd91
a lot of has changed since 2015. scalable http/1, http2/, websockets libraries
and frameworks are available. and with async/await async programming will be
even simpler.

~~~
iampaul
Was going to say exactly this. It’s astonishing how ‘2015’ looks like ancient
history

------
nmg
must say that regardless of its age, this tutorial is superbly written.

